# Pairing Apple Wireless Keyboard to Windows.. Help !!



## sa3dos

Hello folks,

I know this is a very old issue, *"How to Pair Apple Wireless Keyboard to Windows OS"*, and all of people on the forums are using it on windows, but the problem is, its an old issue that I cant seem to find good answers on how to work it!!.

I read in forms that in order for them to connect, I need a D-Link DBT-120, but that bluetooth adapter isnt available in local stores here, but I was able to find the DBT-122 instead. 

I installed the bluetooth adapter, the device detects the Apple Wireless Keyboard, but how can I tell the PC to USE THIS KEYBOARD instead of the existing Keyboard? I tried to disconnect the existing keyboard...restart the PC.. still cannot use the Apple one.. If I go to Control Panel>>Keyboard>> I cannot find the Apple keyboard on the drop-down list.

Another thing I was able to do, which is selecting *"Bluetooth Setup Wizard"*>> Then select *"I want to find a specefic Bluetooth device and configure how this computer will use its service"* option >> The device searches for available Bluetooth device, finds the Apple Wireless Keyboard,, so I select it, clicked *Next* >> I get a window stating "*Pairing with device 'Apple Wireless Keyboard' and under that 'On your Bluetooth keyboard type the following digits and press the Enter key'*... I dont get any digits to type in.. next I get the message saying *'Pairing Failed: To restore the connection push the Connect button on the back of the HID device and try again. You may have to puch the Connect button on the back of the device'* .... problem is, there is NO CONNECT button under the Apple keyboard, just On/Off Switch!!
Any ideas guys ?


----------



## PC eye

TigerDirect in Canada has the D-Link DBT-120 listed at http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=474238&sku=D700-2134

 You can also look at other online vendors.


----------



## sa3dos

Yah, i guess I have no choice but to purchase the DBT-120, I hope it will work with me. I will let you know folks when I try it.


----------



## PC eye

It's a standard adapter by a familiar name. Your main problem will be finding the best online price.


----------



## guyank

I'm having exactly the same problem so if anyone has any ideas, any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Guyan


----------



## PC eye

You may want to wait to see how far sa3dos gets with the adapter there. For me I'll stick with the corded models as well as mice to avoid the wireless hassles. I see enough people frustrated with cordless MS mice let alone trying to work out Apple for MS.


----------



## guyank

I bought the keyboard to use with my Mac Mini about a year ago.  It works perfectly with my Mac (obviously) but would like to get it working with my girlfriends PC so that we only need one keyboard.  Any news would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## PC eye

Find a make and model for MS that looks like the one there. You may even find a few "Vista ready" models for a good price bundled with Vista!


----------



## claytonr1973

Any updates?


----------



## tlarkin

Uh, isn't blue tooth a standard?  If it can see the device but can not pair it, it could be due to a lot of different reasons.

First thing is, turn off secure pairing, disable all BT passkeys and see if it can just straight up connect.

Second update all drivers 

Does that make any differences?


----------

